

5 commands to be a better PHP developer - tydeas
http://tydeas.tumblr.com/post/29226598941/git-pre-commit-php-psr-standard

======
dguaraglia
"python manage.py runserver" :P

~~~
tydeas
How can this be any related?

~~~
pan69
It's sarcasm. You'll get the hang of it...

